# Window capture on Mac.



## LuTapa (Aug 6, 2020)

I really can't make a capture do Chrome or any other browser. I,ve tried a lot of staff without sucess. Please, somebody help me!!


----------



## twindux (Aug 6, 2020)

Not sure what to say....maybe describe how you're trying to do it? I capture Chrome windows all the time without problems...


----------



## simchooi (Aug 10, 2020)

In macOS Catalina..you have to enable the OBS apps in Screen Recording under Security and Privacy settings.








						macOS 10.15.3 Catalina - OBS is not requesting Screen Recording permission, unable to do window capture · Issue #2455 · obsproject/obs-studio
					

Expected Behavior According to https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/macos-10-15-catalina-support-status.111343/ OBS Studio version 24.0.6 is able to work on macOS 10.15 Catalina. Current Behavior W...




					github.com


----------

